# new moisturizer



## queenforaday (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I´m looking for a new moisturizer after I had terrible allergic reactions from a Lush cream. I´m thinking about Origins or Shue umera product but I´m not sure which line I should buy?
Do you have any recs?
I have combi skin which part time breakouts.


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 30, 2007)

i have heard that kiehls have some amazing moisturisers and im going to try them as im having the same probs finding one i love xx


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 1, 2007)

I have the same skin type as you and Eucerin SPF 30 lotion is wonderful!!  Doesn't break me out, and doesn't cost so much-- so you can spend more $$$ on MAC!  Plus, love how lightweight it is--not greasy, and not heavy.


----------



## cloudburst (Dec 1, 2007)

I have combination skin (w/ very dry cheeks) and like Lancome Bienfait Multi-Vital Fluide Spf 30.  

You do have to be careful with alot of "natural" skin care products, sometimes the ingredients are not standardized & therefore potentially irritating.


----------



## queenforaday (Dec 2, 2007)

I know what you mean.I´m suffering in the 4 week of this.Thanks for reply.


----------



## josunie (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree with fairybelle. I actually went through this phase of looking for a great moisturizer because nothing was working. My dermatologist actually recommended the Eucerine line. I love their redness relief line!! They also have an anti-wrinkle line as well. Prices are similar to Clinique, I think... but they are well worth the price! Hope things work out for you.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Dec 2, 2007)

i have combination skin and im using dermalogica active moist, which is fantastic, its light and sinks in beautifully
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its recommended for combination skin types and i had it recommended to me by a lady at a dermalogica salon. also, its not caused any breakouts yet


----------



## Catcat (Dec 9, 2007)

Cheap, but worthy, Vitamin E lotion.  I actually bought some at the dollar store (I know), and wow, it really soaks into my sensitive skin.  They also have Vitamin E oil, but it was sold out.  Hope this helps


----------

